# Ryonet Offers New Riley 300 Manual Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Ryonet Offers New Riley 300 Manual Press

The brand-new Riley Hopkins® 300 is a heavy-duty manual press with new features to speed up set-up times. It comes equipped with level knobs that more accurately hold registration and reduce stress on wrists for higher-quality, more consistent finished prints. 

Other features include an antiflip registration plate, an XY micro (which replaces the former joy stick) and a Z /tilt micro. The antiflip plate keeps the screen at the same angle and off-contact distance for final registration. 

The new two-point roller gates increase the lock-down holding power of the print head while in the down position, reducing in-and-out movement. They are more durable and require less adjustment and maintenance. The screen clamp has an increased surface area allowing it to hold screens in place longer. It also requires less adjustment and maintenance. 

The press has an improved CNC-constructed base, which can be raised up to 3 inches to accommodate the height of the operator. Heavy-duty leg levels add sturdiness and stability. It comes with a limited lifetime warranty. This warranty covers all nonwearable parts, nonwearable components, and nonwearable materials.

For more information, go to https://www.screenprinting.com/cat/riley-hopkins-press-riley-300

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or isit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

